# Anyone have the eVic VTC Dual mod in stock?



## Vaponaut12 (13/10/16)

Salutations fellow Vapers.

A mate of mine wants to know who has the eVic VTC Dual mod or kit in stock. 
I saw that SirVape has them but i'm just wondering if there are any other vendors that have them or will be bringing them in?

Thanks in advance!

Happy Vaping!


----------



## Vapers Corner (13/10/16)

We should have stock in a week or two

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (18/10/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> We should have stock in a week or two



Thanks


----------

